
Chinese database details 2.4M influential people, their kids, addresses - bretpiatt
https://www.theregister.com/2020/09/15/china_shenzhen_zhenhua_database/
======
anigbrowl
This is the source article (which, oddly, nobody showed any interest in):
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3691999](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3691999)

